# Pscarb!



## Gym-maniac (Sep 3, 2010)

:ban:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

hello again


----------



## jonesy1234cas (Jan 1, 2009)

who is it?


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

Oh my god and what if you hack the mods accounts then you can wreak so much havok?!!

Get a grip you sad Fcuker!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

LOL, i love people like this.


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

:laugh:

Back with a Vengeance


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Come on dude, at least make your posts interesting ffs.


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

Im bored of this thread all ready!


----------



## Foamy (Jul 2, 2010)

:yawn:

Didn't think 10 year olds came on this site.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

what have i missed?


----------



## Razorblade (Aug 24, 2010)

is it that J.E. guy? lol


----------



## t hall gym (Sep 26, 2007)

its no that daz or baz cvnt again is it ?


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

If he has any sense he will hack into the AL and post up some pics :lol:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

:lol:

Most interesting creature.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

guy has 1 post and has been banned ?

whats the story with this anyway ?

take it him and pscarb had a wee arguement and pscarb went BOOM "your barred sunny boy" and the guy went on a wee bitch fest and created a thread so everyone can see how much of a little bitch he is !

funny to read still lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

this is calling card who was banned a few weeks ago then joined my site and said "Ha Ha i have joined UKM again and changed my IP addy" so using logic i found him(was not hard  ) and re-banned him......yet another internet hardman......maybe the next time he re-joins he does so under his own name?....fukcing pr1ck


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Leg end.


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

someone should start a UK-M Tw&t Hall of Fame with the amount of bell ends that have been on :laugh:


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

lol pscarb has a stalker


----------



## not.here.long (Sep 3, 2010)

:lol: now thats not actually true at all pscarb! I was drunk, forgot to put proxy on...grafter was banned! then I went to your web! So you haven't actually spotted my new account then so all is good!! I don't think your a pr1ck pscarb, you have been helpful and informative many times with your posts and PM's....but it is unfair that you banned me yet turn a blind eye to others!

Many good peeps on here, like the banta, helps educate, motivate and inspire...don't make derogatory assumptions until you have incurred a mods wrath!...IT COULD BE YOU NEXT...lol

Everyone show your appreciation to Pscarb and all the mods for the sterling job they do educating from years of experience...Pscarb being the champ there, and keeping this site in good form!!!

I love this site...do you!?!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

not.here.long said:


> :lol: now thats not actually true at all pscarb! I was drunk, forgot to put proxy on...grafter was banned! then I went to your web! So you haven't actually spotted my new account then so all is good!! I don't think your a pr1ck pscarb, you have been helpful and informative many times with your posts and PM's....but it is unfair that you banned me yet turn a blind eye to others!
> 
> Many good peeps on here, like the banta, helps educate, motivate and inspire...don't make derogatory assumptions until you have incurred a mods wrath!...IT COULD BE YOU NEXT...lol
> 
> ...


that's very nice of you to say.....but you was banned for what you put in a thread about me....you made it personal i am all up for banter but you stepped over the line....i don't give my spare time to help others to have guys like you who hide behind a keyboard give me sh1t


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

I would *Ban* PScarb

from my house whilst i was dieting, im told he can be strict (Jem told me he has a whip:whistling

(yes i will be asking for your help come show time Paul:thumb


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Erm ....leave me out of this ! ...I said he was cracking the whip on my diet perhaps :confused1:

Andy - do not mess with a dieting man ....what was that you said about people still having a lot to learn ?


----------

